
Show HN: What's Your Personal MRR? - andrewpierno
https://medium.com/sugarkubes/whats-your-personal-mrr-76182f19725a
======
ocdtrekkie
Advice: Start by defining MRR. I had to DuckDuckGo it.

Though to be fair, I don't really understand your post even after
understanding the definition.

